# GAF Date Code



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

They don't go about filling anyone in on the information that is embedded into their code sequences, but if the dates are obviously different, the shingles were not manufactured at the same time. Or in other words, came from different "lot" runs.

You should always get shingles for one roof from the same "lot" run, so as to not have a color disparity.

Contact the supplier who sold you the shingles and have them replaced.

Ed


----------



## hammerhed (Jun 13, 2007)

*GAF Took care of it!!*

Ed, you are correct. And I did specify that I wanted matching date codes. Just as I would with siding too.. The warehouse manager told me he would make sure they were of the same lot.. He dropped the ball. BIG TIME! 

But,, I contacted the area Rep for GAF and they immediately went to work. They sent a truck over with 19 squares, all of the same date code.

In this case, the color matching is of concern, but the real problem with the shingles, even if they had matched, would most certainly be the condition of a "cooked" shingle that was probably stored incorrectly. ( to the point the adhesive spread out, thus causing the sticky stiff bundle) The logistics of bringing in the Ultras into the inventory as a new product line, on short notice, is the story. Either way, I guess the problem is being resolved. Just have to look at the shingles that I laid down and determine if they are going to stay, or get ripped off.. Only four courses, and the last one has the old junk in it. What would you do Ed? I have Weatherwatch underneath so the holes will not leak. If I let them stay, and they fail, it will be a whole job, or a lot of cement. I am leaning toward removing them and replacing them with the new stock.

Regards






Ed the Roofer said:


> They don't go about filling anyone in on the information that is embedded into their code sequences, but if the dates are obviously different, the shingles were not manufactured at the same time. Or in other words, came from different "lot" runs.
> 
> You should always get shingles for one roof from the same "lot" run, so as to not have a color disparity.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

4 rows only so far!

Thats sort of a No-Brainer.

Remove them and replace with all new of the same lot run.

Try to send a bill to the supply house for the "dropping the ball" issue, but be reasonable with the amount and they should cover it. Don't try to strech the $$$ into something outrageous, just for the actual time and materials expended.

Have them throw in one roll of Ice and Water Shield as a comp for the hassle and either go over the sheet with the holes in it after you do the tear-off or extend an additional row on the side of your home that gets the most severe ice-damming problems on a recurring basis.

Ed


----------

